# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  traveling with frogs?

## ButteryShake

I live in the US right now and I really want a budgetts frog, but I am moving to japan next year. 
They are much easier to get in the US and cheaper too. 

However, will it stress the frogs out too much? 

How would you go about carrying them onto the plane? (Container, habitat,) 

Are they even allowed on planes planes in the first place? 

Im expecting not being able to, and instead just buying one at my destination, but if it were possible Id love to bring them from the US.

----------


## otofrog

Where did you hear they're more expensive in Japan? They're actually cheaper. I can't find the video but I remember seeing a video of a bunch of budgett's frogs floating in a tub at a reptile expo for like 1000 yen which is around 8 dollars, as opposed to the $50 to $80 dollars they cost here in America (if you can find them in the first place). Japan has a better exotic pet market than the USA. Mata mata turtles are cheap, and you can get animals like fly river turtles and australian lungfish that you'd need a dozen permits and a budget of a few thousand dollars to obtain in the USA.

----------


## ButteryShake

I totally misread the source!!! It said Japan is cheaper than the US.  I got it the other way around. 

I will adopt a Budgett in Japan then. Thanks!

----------

